# not sure this is the site for me



## Ben Franklin

I have been on here for years at different times. I rarely ever see belittleing,,however we are human and so it can happen.


----------



## hpm08161947

Honest questions get honest answers. Barry (The Boss) doesn't tolerate abuse.


----------



## jim lyon

Welcome to the site. You will find its kind of like Franklin, Kentucky. There are all sorts of personalities on here. Its the spice of life. If someone on here irritates you a bit just ignore and dont be offended. But also remember there is a lot of really good stuff on here and yes you will find that there is more than one way of going about things. Also remember those 100 beekeepers with the 300 opinions? Well they arent unique to Beesource. Keep an open mind and you might just learn something. One more suggestion....ditch the grumpy face for this one


----------



## Sharpbees

If someone has a different veiw and acts like they are better than me or is antagonistic on here I just chalk it up to ignorance on their part then ignore it and do what I think is right for me. You find it on most all forums of any kind some people just have to be obnoxious but for the most part I find folks on here to be willing to offer help Just have to take it with a grain of salt sometimes,


----------



## ky old man

thanks guys you all make good points and i will give it a chance , i guess i just happen to hit the wrong topics and got the wrong impression; 

as to the frownny face; i would remove it but not sure how;

leon


----------



## CaBees

I'm pretty new and tell them so and so far no one has given me a hard time about anything. Of course I don't really challenge other's beliefs; just ask questions and if I don't agree I don't feel the need to change someone's mind. Diversity is the spice of life and it is up to me to choose what makes sense....not really trying to change anyone else's mind. Welcome and would love to hear about your bees!


----------



## Riverratbees

Sounds like the sites you have visited are site where you can't have a mind of your own. Stand here and learn listen and talk and you will have a good start. Screw the others. Welcome-Later


----------



## jrbbees

I'm not sure this is the site for you either. If I may say it seems like your mind was already made up when you posted.

Myself, I have learned a great deal here. I have found links to even greater information from some of the people here steering me in good directions. No one has ever belittled me. They have joked with me and I have joked back. I have also made one dear friend.

You might not want any of that to happen to yourself. 
I bet we will meet your expectations and you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## Nature Coast beek

Meh, it's an Internet forum...what did you expect? Community? Of course this site is dominated by a handful, but most of the time skipping their posts is the way to go. Most of them don't start any threads and just stick to chiming in on just about EVERY thread. Take the good with the bad and just get the info. Beesource is a great info site, community and discussion...maybe not so much. BTW, just about all the "other" bee sites have their resident "crew" and lots are just as bad.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Leon!


----------



## sqkcrk

ky old man said:


> i not sure this is the site for me i have just browesed a couple of the forms and it seems if you have an opion other than one poster who is also a moderater then you will be in for it;


Welcome to beesource. It is what we make it. I hope you stick around and contribute your experiences, observations and knowledge. Welcome.


----------



## BeeCurious

Ky old man,

Be patient... 

From reading your Welcome Forum posting I think there are members here that would be interested in your comments. 



ky old man said:


> new to the site; been keeping bees 6yrs have had up to 14 hives now down to 10 with 4 of them weak; hope to pick up on some pointers in general and specific about horzontial hive to where i can use my medium frames;
> 
> i have one topbar active hive but except for comb honey it is a pain ;
> 
> lots of problems with shb's and wax moths;
> 
> member of the allen co ,ky beekeepers and ky state beekeepers


----------



## timgoodin

Welcome to the site! Are you guys as dry as we are here in far west KY? As far as the forums go I just take them with a grain of salt. There are a bunch of good ideas on here and always somebody to "debunk" those ideas. I take what I like and try to stay open minded about the negatives. It does get pretty deep in here sometimes. Good luck with your bees.

Tim 

Ballard County, KY


----------



## Intheswamp

Second reply...first one went POOF!!!!! when I hit the "post" button. Anyhow...

You'll indeed find lots of different folks here. Take some with a grain of salt to flavor them up, simply pass on by some, and other's pay attention to 95% of what they say.  As for me, always listen to what I say....'cause you might get a good laugh out of my goof ups!

As for the frowny face...don't sweat it, we all get them sooner or later. 

Best wishes and welcome to the forum!
Ed


----------



## KQ6AR

Welcome


----------



## scorpionmain

Welcome... 
and not everyone is fortunate enough to be raised in KY, where we learn grace & manners.


----------



## ky old man

THANKS GUYS; with people like you , it will definately be a worthwhile site; i don't get on the computer very much and mostly it is to try and find info; 

SO PLEASE DON'T THINK THAT I AM MAD OR ANYTHING IF I GO FOR PERIODS OF NOT LOGGING IN;

yes we are dry here in simpson co, ky but not as dry as we were a couple of weeks ago, they even cancelled the fire works around here for the 4th; but we had a good rain last week and it helped; now i can't find my garden for the crab grass and weeds;

i have 15 acres of mostly sink holes that i grow produce and wild stuff for the bees; i use organic standards on my property NO CHEMICAL fertilize, bug spray or grass and weed killers; but i am surronded by comerical farms and suffer run-off and wind drift from them, 

but my bees seem to do good untill i started being over run by the shb; this started about 3 years ago and i have been loosing hives ever since that is one of my main interest in the horzontial hives; i feel that with out having to tear the hives appart for inspection as with the langs hives, that maybe the bees and i will have a better chance ; cause each time i go in the verticle hives i release the beetles that the bees have coraled and then they loose productivity while trying to round them up again; also with verticle hives unless you break the hive down all the way to the bottom board you can vvery easily miss a problem in the lower boxes;

i want to keep using frames for ease of extraction, AND i am trying to find out if running the frames accross ways; as with the tbh or running the frames long way works better;

cross ways would keep down excess burr comb building, but i am not sure the bees would migrate through it well; with long way; i feel the bees would migrate well enough but to support the ends of the frames would cause a 1/2" or better void between the frames and would entice burr comb building;

what do you think;

THIS MAY BE ON THE WRONG TOPIC FORM IF IT IS THEN THE MODERATOR HAS MY PERMISSION TO MOVE IT WHERE IT NEEDS TO BE; BUT PLEASE DON'T DELETE IT , I DON'T TYPE VERY GOOD OR FAST AND I SPENT A LOT OF TIME ON THIS;

THANKS ; LEON


----------



## sqkcrk

scorpionmain said:


> Welcome...
> and not everyone is fortunate enough to be raised in KY, where we learn grace & manners.


I appreciate the green smileyface. Is that the sarcasm smiley? I have fond memories from KY. Berea, Kentucky Summer Danc School, etc.


----------



## scorpionmain

sqkcrk said:


> I appreciate the green smileyface. Is that the sarcasm smiley? I have fond memories from KY. Berea, Kentucky Summer Danc School, etc.


Yeah, just kidding around.


----------



## sqkcrk

That dry KY humor?


----------



## scorpionmain

sqkcrk said:


> That dry KY humor?


lol
I reckon.


----------

